# sitting while walking on leash



## k0da (Apr 14, 2016)

Hey everyone,
My girl is 10 weeks old and when I walk her on her leash she doesn't really pull at all but she'll randomly sit down and not want to come. She responds to her name and comes to me every time except when on the leash. Its not when I'm waling her too far or anything cause she'll do it all the time even though we keep the same routine and she's done that walk plenty of times without issue. Any thoughts on why she does that?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

tired and boredom are the most likely culprits. keep up a happy chatter and engaged with her on walks. keep them short and interesting


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I agree with Dainerra. When my Sting was a young pup, somedays, he would just want to walk halfway to the corner and that was it, other days fine. Puppies are doing a lot of growing and get tired out fast. I also learned to take him for short slow walks but more frequently (sometimes he would be tired out at the noon walk, but more energetic in the morning walk) and go in different directions. If he sat down, I made a circle and he followed me. I also learned that was his signal that he was tired. Since he needed to learn to be alone, I would take him home after his short walk so he could nap, and then would take my fast longer walk. For your pup not wanting to come to you when she is on the leash, it could be she doesn't understand why - after all she is on a leash. I found this to be true at least with my Sting, he will try something once, and if it isn't worth his while, he won't want to do it again. Try training her to come to a sound you make, like a soft whistle, but start off leash. Make your whistle, when she turns to come, you turn away - when she catches up with you - reward her. Once she has learned to do that, then try the leash.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Puppies do this. World is a big place and they have a lot to learn. Make walks shorter and work to build confidence and focus on play and bonding with you. It won't last long.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

When mine was young we had this place about 1/2 block from our house. Nice shady grassy little place in front of a Tea House. I would just walk her there and we'd sit for 1/2 hour or so, play a little. She watched everything happening on the busy street and people would stop and ask if they could pet her. 

I think it helped because she was comfortable in that little spot and it gave her a chance just to look around and learn about the interesting sights & sounds for a couple of weeks until she was more eager to be out and among it all.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

10 weeks old is still very young. I wasn't really taking my pups for a walk at that age. I did have them drag a lightweight leash around the house, to get used to the feeling of a leash attached to the collar.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Apr 7, 2016)

With mine since day one I change the scenery every single time. There are several different routes to take in my area, and I alternate between all of them and never repeat the same route twice in a row. They really are intelligent and things like the same scenery, the same tree, the same pole, will make it boring really quick. Try and time how long it takes for her to walk until she sits, and be proactive and change things up before she would sit on her own - stop, play with her a little, turn around and (slowly) "run" away from her while calling her name and say "come come come.." in exciting voice. Then stop and praise lots when she does. Then keep going in the direction you were going. Things like that. Just like others pointed out - they get bored. And the tiny baby that she is - they also have very short attention span, keep that also in mind. For 10 weeks of age the walks probably should be very short anyways.


----------



## GSDCrazy1787 (Sep 26, 2015)

My Dante would do this too and it was a bit frustrating. I would keep treats on my walk and work some obedience in with the walks to keep him engaged. He loved it and never got tired! Even though you may not be able to take her to classes yet it is never to early to start some obedience training! The minute Dante came home with me he got introduced to obedience training. 

Just try to keep her engaged with you and she will have a great time! If your pup doesn't seem food driven then try to bring a tug on the walk. Maybe she will have more engagement with you if you try to use toys. 

Have a great time with your puppy!!


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Pup at that age doesn't need walks. Better playing in a yard, or in the house. Less chance of having bad encounter with larger dog too.

It'll be walking twice a day for the rest of it's life. No need to push it into something it doesn't want at that age.

And a yea to having light leash on dog in house and making walks a short positive experience.


----------



## Suzy25 (Mar 3, 2016)

She's very young and really shouldn't be walking to much at that age, so she's probably just sitting because she doesn't want to walk and isn't familiar with the leash being on her collar. put a lightweight leash on her when walking around the houses to get used to it and just play with her in the yard or house at this age for a little while. she will walk when she's a little older, remember she hasn't ever gone on a walk before and doesn't need it yet.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I like to work them off leash in the beginning so they learn to follow you and you are not depended on a leash for that. Never pull as you will get resistance, which is a reflex to pressure.


----------

